# Aurasound Mobile Reference 5.25



## LongArm_Jeep (Apr 17, 2008)

Bought these last week off of Kurtzimrodder.

They are replacing the CLE51s in a CLE51 comp set that was replacing a blown Focal Polyglass set. The CLE51 set never gave me what I wanted. Even though it was louder than the Focals it replaced, and maybe went lower and louder without distorting, it was imprecise and harsh throughout.

So I threw the Aura 5.25s in hoping for some relief and boy did I get it!

These things sound absolutely amazing, and even allowed me to unbridge my 4 channel amp (they require less power than the CDTs did), freeing up two channels. They are so precise and so warm without being mellow. I wound up keeping the tweeters from the Focal set on...liked those marginally better than the CDTs, but just when I thought I was going to have a complete CDT comp set to put on ebay, I tried the old Focal crossover with the Aura mids + Focal tweets and boy did it suck. I mean it sounded like garbage. So I'm keeping the CDT crossovers for now.

I really like these speakers, I even drove around for a bit listening to different music on them. Unlike the CDTs, which seemed to basically be an SPL speaker, these are truly a pleasure to listen to.

Thanks Kurtzimrodder!!!


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm happy you like them...even if you didn't spell my name correctly 

So how exactly do you have them crossed over? If they are passive then you will really like them with an active cross over. I'm not even gonna tell you how good the tweeters are that I robbed from the set I would feel comfortable saying that you would be in sound heaven if you replaced the Focal tweeters with Seas Neo tweeters. I havn't compared the Auras to the Seas first hand but have read every review on the Seas and the Auras sound exactly how the Seas are described. Aura MR mids with Seas Neo tweeters crossed active would be an awesome combo. 

Thanks again for the smooth sale. You are a great buyer to business with


----------



## LongArm_Jeep (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got home, was out tonight. Even with the the doors off the Jeep (speakers are in the dash), everything I listened to from the Chemical Brothers to Flume sounded amazing. Somehow I hit the jackpot with this combo--audio nirvana. 

I'm not saying they sound better than anything in the world, but they sound better than any car audio system I have heard before.

Thanks again!


----------



## Headknocker (Feb 3, 2006)

I can attest to your review of the Aura MR's. I've been using Aura MR6.1's in custom kickpanel pods and Aura MR62's in the rear factory locations in my '98 CRV for around five years now.

The clarity is outstanding but there's a warmth to them so they're never fatiguing. Aura's MR1 silk dome tweeter is/was a sweetheart.

I even have a spare brand new set of MR5.1's waiting in the wings whenever the 6.1's give up the ghost.


----------

